# Spiegelung (Effekt)



## Genesyst (25. Juni 2005)

Seid mir gegrüsst,

 zunächst einmal will ich mich dafür entschuldigen, das es diese Art Tread mit selbem Topic wohl schon einmal gab, aber ich suche schon so lange nach einer Lösung, bzw einem Tutorial, das ich mich heute zu diesem Thread durchgerungen habe. 

 Es geht um den im unteren Bild dargestellten Effekt. Dieser Effekt wird mittlerweile in vielen Website-Layouts, und einzelnen Grafiken angewendet, und bisher habe ich es immer mit dem Appleeffekt verglichen. Es geht um diese Art Glasfläche, bei der es so wirkt, als wäre das Bild dahinter, und als wäre eine gewölbte Glasfläche darüber. 

 Ich bin euch für jede Antwort mehr als dankbar, und es reichen mir auch schon Verlinkungen zu anderen Threads, oder kurze Erklärungen. Hat dieser Effekt einen eigenen Namen?

    Vielen, vielen Dank nochmals, und ein schönes Wochenende noch,

    Genesyst


----------



## Tobias Menzel (25. Juni 2005)

Hi,

na ja, Du packst einen Kreis- oder Ellipsenausschnitt mit einem Verlauf von weiß nach transparent (oder mit einer hellen Volltonfüllung) über die Grafik und reduzierst die Gesamtopazität dieser Ebene.

Eventuell noch etwas mit unterschiedlichen Füllmethoden spielen.

Gruß

P.S.: für den abgerundeten Rahmen kannst Du eine entsprechende Ebenenmaske verwenden. Woran haperts denn genau?
.


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. Juni 2005)

Im Prinzip ist das eine Art Glaseffekt den man aber auf jede art von Objekten bzw. Schrift anwenden kann. Vielleicht hilft dir ja der folgende Link:

http://www.devppl.com/show_tutorial.php?id=00372

Recht nützlich ist hier auch der Zeichenstift. Mit ihm erstellst du zunächst die "Kurven" und wandelst den Pfad dann in eine Auswahl um.

/edit

Hmpf, zu lange nach einem passenden Link gesucht.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (25. Juni 2005)

Das ist in diesem Bild sogar ziemlich einfach gelöst. Du zeichnest einfach eine entsprechend große Ellipsen-Auswahl über das Bild, füllst das mit Weiss und gibst der Ebene dann noch eine Opacity von ca. 20% (ausprobieren!). Danach kannst du noch mit dem Radiergummi oder der eckigen Auswahl die Kanten links, rechts und oben erstellen, indem du das überflüssige Weiß löschst.


----------



## Genesyst (25. Juni 2005)

Vielen, vielen Dank für die großartige, sofortige Hilfe. Das ist egnau das was ich gesucht habe. 

 Nochmals danke, und ein schönes Wochenende, mit hoffentlich ein wenig milderen Temperaturen.

 Genesyst


----------

